# Cucumber Boats



## luckytrim (Jan 20, 2006)

*Cucumber Boats​*2 large cucumbers (very straight)
2 oz. mushrooms chopped finely
1 large tomato, chopped finely
2 spring onions (scallions), chopped finely
1 clove garlic, crushed or chopped very finely
1/4 cup plain yogurt
3 oz. Gruyere (or other mild) cheese, grated
Quarter the cucumbers but do not peel. Scoop out the seeds to make
hollows. Discard the seeds. Simmer cucumber quarters for 7−8 minutes
until slightly tender. Drain upside down on kitchen paper and cool.
Refrigerate until ready to fill.
Mix all other ingredients except cheese. Refrigerate for 30 minutes.
Then fill the 'boats' with the mixture. Cover tops of 'boats' with
grated cheese and place under very hot grill/broiler until cheese
is melted and bubbling slightly.
Serve immediately as an appetizer with hot crusty French bread.
​


----------



## mudbug (Jan 20, 2006)

I've heard of doing something similar with zucchini, luckytrim.  Sounds kinda Greek.


----------

